# This Is Why We Have Smoke Alarms



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

This is why we have smoke alarms in our campers. The driver was in this on the feeway when the fire started. No one was hurt in this. Just imagine if they were asleep and their smoke alarm didn't wake them. Looks like this coach went up fast. There is a fire station less than a mile away shared and staffed with both a city and county engine. I'm sure the response time wasn't very long.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIKES!!!! I just hate seeing those photos...but they are SOOOO important for us all to see now and then. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! That is reason enough to make sure ALL of our smoke detectors work.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I plan on installing smoke/co detectors in the front and rear in the 32bhds. Two bedrooms and only one smoke detector.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow glad no one was injured. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear no one was injury

We replace our batteries routinely

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Makes me glad we have 2 doors in our trailer....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Makes me glad we have 2 doors in our trailer....


Now that I think of it, it really doesn't make sense to have one fire extinguisher right at the door either.

What if you had to use it to get to the door???

I think I'll pick up a couple more small extinguishers and keep some more around.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yikes!

That was expensive! Yup... think I'll check the charge on our extinguishers!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, come ACTUAL spring, when I can get to the OB without wading through snow, I'll have to check a few things.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So how is the snow back there? Stopped yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, our official was 10 inches. Very wet, very heavy.

Shoveled for about an hour to get the car dug out.

At least I got my exercise for the day.

The Y didn't do swimming lessons, so I had some free time.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Hope he had good insurance!


----------

